# Homeland 3a stagione



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2013)

Ufficialmente il primo episodio dovrebbe uscire il 29 settembre, ma si trova già (anche se mancano giusto un paio di effetti speciali ma nulla di più) in rete. 

Personalmente mi è piaciuto molto questo episodio, getta le basi per una stagione molto interessante.


----------



## O Animal (5 Settembre 2013)

Wow, adesso lo cerco. Il finale della seconda stagione era stato micidiale, grande serie...


----------



## Brain84 (8 Ottobre 2013)

È iniziata la terza stagione, siamo al secondo episodio e si mantiene sempre su livelli altissimi. Ottimo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ragazzi non ho parole
RIP


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

finita ieri sera , è una bella serie tv, vale la pena vederla.


----------



## Sesfips (24 Dicembre 2013)

La serie è bella. Però è una super americanata.


----------



## BB7 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Per me Homeland finisce qua. Serie gestita male


----------



## O Animal (29 Dicembre 2013)

Senza parole...


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Per me Homeland finisce qua. Serie gestita male



Why?

Il finale però tanta roba


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non m'aspettavo quel finale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Recuperata in ritardo la terza.Il finale non mi è piaciuto,non tanto per l'evento più eclatante,ma per come è stato gestito il "dopo".


----------



## Frikez (20 Dicembre 2014)

Riuppo, vediamo se qualcuno sta ancora seguendo questa serie tv che a mio avviso è una delle migliori produzioni degli ultimi anni.

Oggi ho visto la 4x10, CLAMOROSA


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Riuppo, vediamo se qualcuno sta ancora seguendo questa serie tv che a mio avviso è una delle migliori produzioni degli ultimi anni.
> 
> Oggi ho visto la 4x10, CLAMOROSA



Ero un po' scoraggiato ad iniziare la 4 dopo il finale dalla 3. La consigli? Ci sono nuovi spunti e personaggi interessati?


----------



## Frikez (20 Dicembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ero un po' scoraggiato ad iniziare la 4 dopo il finale dalla 3. La consigli? Ci sono nuovi spunti e personaggi interessati?



Sì, ci sono un paio di nuovi personaggi e momenti clou concentrati su più episodi. In generale mi piace proprio la serie però questa stagione è fatta veramente bene


----------



## sbrodola (20 Dicembre 2014)

Pensavo dopo la terza che fosse inutile una quarta stagione, invece quarta stagione ad altissimi livelli.


----------



## Brain84 (22 Dicembre 2014)

La quarta è forse la migliore di tutte le stagioni. Epica


----------



## O Animal (2 Gennaio 2015)

A me la quarta ha fatto addormentare fino alle ultime 3 puntate... Forse solo la prima puntata e la terzultima erano al livello delle stagioni precedenti... Per il resto ripeto... Grande sonno...

Capisco la difficoltà di ricominciare da dove ci avevano lasciati ma una lentezza così non me la sarei mai immaginata in Homeland...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ad agosto ho visto la prima serie e mi è piaciuta tantissimo. Quando mi decido guardo la seconda.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Riuppo, vediamo se qualcuno sta ancora seguendo questa serie tv che a mio avviso è una delle migliori produzioni degli ultimi anni.
> 
> Oggi ho visto la 4x10, CLAMOROSA



Mah...

Era partito bene, ma il personaggio di Bro è stato gestito male secondo me. Da quando hanno scoperto del video, Qua spoiler, ergo non leggete se non avete visto tutta la serie.

Comunque. Mi immaginavo tipo Brody avrebbe tipo scavalcato le varie gerarchie e alla fine diventa presidente.Con la Cia controllata da Brody, e la tipa da sola a scovare un modo per incastrare il tizio..

Troppa esagerata la storia d'amore tra i due.. che palle


----------



## Gekyn (8 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me la 4° stagione è la migliore in assoluto.

p.s. [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] non ci ho capito una sega circolare di quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2015)

Riuppo perché ho finito di vedere tutti gli episodi.
Sulla quarta serie concordo con Animal, grande sonno tranne le ultime 3 puntate.
Solo oggi ho scoperto che é confermato il fattaccio avvenuto nell'ultima puntata della terza serie...ci sono rimasto malissimo.
Guarderó la 5 serie solo perché sono un grande fan, ma credo sarà un peso.


----------

